# catering sales commision



## laufy123 (May 11, 2015)

Hi, I was wondering if I could get some advice as to what the industry standard is now a days for sales commission percentage assuming that there is no salary and they are just working off commission. I am in NY if that makes a difference.  Thank you all for your help.


----------



## danishchef (May 15, 2015)

Well im not in the states, so i guess my answer wont matter that much !

Here in Denmark, the rate is around 10% for a one night stand and around 18% if its for a longer period


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Don't take the job


----------

